
Android Marketing: Using coupons to give away paid Android Apps - zemariamm
http://zemariamm.posterous.com/using-coupons-to-giveaway-paid-android-apps
======
zitterbewegung
This looks like a neat idea. A nice extension would be to allow for a QR code
entry that would invalidate itself over some criteria.

------
pbsurf
Using the free version + paid unlocker approach
([http://www.marvinlabs.com/2011/01/sharing-code-full-lite-
ver...](http://www.marvinlabs.com/2011/01/sharing-code-full-lite-versions-
application/)), you can gift the paid version by sending just the unlocker APK
to the user. Since all the functionality is in the free version from the
market, they'll get updates normally. That said, this is really cool - I was
thinking of building something like it for my applications.

------
wccrawford
I was actually just wondering the other day if this existed for either (Google
or Amazon) Android market.

This seems like a good solution until they implement it into the market
itself.

------
dannyr
I didn't dive deep into the source code.

Does it invalidate a coupon after it's used?

What would happen if I get a new phone? Would I need to get a new coupon?

~~~
zemariamm
Currently you can't control the number of times a coupon has been used, but
you can control its lifetime. If you get a new phone (and the coupon it's
still valid) it will work, otherwise it won't.

------
charlesdm
We are working on a SaaS that solves exactly this problem combined with some
additional things except you don t have to enter any coupons, its completely
managed by the back end.

Looks cool though.

~~~
shareme
one of my interests is startups that are in the mobile SaaS space..do you feel
comfortable giving out the firm's name?

~~~
DenisM
If you're into that sort of thing take a look at how I handle SaaS billing in
my GeeTasksLite iPhone app. Try to cheat your way around, too. :) If you need
to get in touch with me, just contact GeeTasks support.

------
Kito
Sounds like a cool idea. Thumbs up!

------
Hisoka
Could the same thing be done for iPhone apps or would Apple not allow such
things?

~~~
DenisM
The Apple's Appstore has coupons for free installation (up to 50 coupons per
release).

I have also designed my own billing system, which has server-backed "free
trial", time-limited purchases, and of course "we want to thank you this much"
free orders. You can see it in action in my GeeTasksLite iPhone app. I'm
thinking about selling this billing system as a library and a service (the
server side).

